# Solved: Suspious text about drinking milk



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

I received what I think is a suspicious text on my iphone. It said something like "drink lots of milk....... please return my text".
It was what I think a burner phone. It only had 5 or 6 numbers on the text. I think someone wanted me to text them back, possible then a charge would go to my phone. Did anyone have this type of text on your phone?

Thanks

I deleted it.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

I have not, but I would have deleted it as well.


----------

